# REVIEW: 2012 K2 Raider Boots



## Honey Badger

K2 Raider

Size 10

Durability:

Three weeks ago, I picked up the K2 Raiders as my feet had grown three sizes. For the first time out I threw them on my feet, and the inside was very nice, with good dampening. I will not go into fit, as that is specific to every person. The only damage the boots sustained on the first day was minor paint scuffing underneath my toe strap. 

Fast forward to the second day out, where I actually got on my first chair of the season and not a rope tow... the boots are now heavily beaten. On my left boot, the top layer of material is peeling off right beneath the bottom BOA cable. This was caused by me resting my board over my foot on the lift ride. The edge cut through the thread that tethered down the top layer to the insolation, and I am praying that is as far as the damage will go. Since I noticed why it was happening, I have stopped resting my board on my foot, and no damage progressed on the third day. Although I was really disappointed by that quality on a $200 USD boot. My $85 RIDE boots held up through that habit all through last season.

Function: The boots work well for what they are designed to do. They are made to be pliable yet stable. I was able to tailpress a rail, but I was also able to hit some medium sized jumps. They performed well. They were pretty dampening, and forgiving. Although personally, I still have some heel lift to fix, but that varies from individual feet as said before. The BOA system works well and tightens without creating it's own pressure points. I liked that aspect of the boot.

Overall I love the feel to them, but I was REALLY disappointed as far as quality has come so far. 

Hope this helps anybody for picking out boots. I almost bought Burton BOA's instead, which I don't know how that would've went. The deciding factor for me on that was just what they did to Forum recently.


----------



## Chris

Honey Badger said:


> K2 Raider
> 
> Size 10
> 
> Durability:
> 
> Three weeks ago, I picked up the K2 Raiders as my feet had grown three sizes. For the first time out I threw them on my feet, and the inside was very nice, with good dampening. I will not go into fit, as that is specific to every person. The only damage the boots sustained on the first day was minor paint scuffing underneath my toe strap.
> 
> Fast forward to the second day out, where I actually got on my first chair of the season and not a rope tow... the boots are now heavily beaten. On my left boot, the top layer of material is peeling off right beneath the bottom BOA cable. This was caused by me resting my board over my foot on the lift ride. The edge cut through the thread that tethered down the top layer to the insolation, and I am praying that is as far as the damage will go. Since I noticed why it was happening, I have stopped resting my board on my foot, and no damage progressed on the third day. Although I was really disappointed by that quality on a $200 USD boot. My $85 RIDE boots held up through that habit all through last season.
> 
> Function: The boots work well for what they are designed to do. They are made to be pliable yet stable. I was able to tailpress a rail, but I was also able to hit some medium sized jumps. They performed well. They were pretty dampening, and forgiving. Although personally, I still have some heel lift to fix, but that varies from individual feet as said before. The BOA system works well and tightens without creating it's own pressure points. I liked that aspect of the boot.
> 
> Overall I love the feel to them, but I was REALLY disappointed as far as quality has come so far.
> 
> Hope this helps anybody for picking out boots. I almost bought Burton BOA's instead, which I don't know how that would've went. The deciding factor for me on that was just what they did to Forum recently.


I have the K2 raiders also. Wearing them last year killed my feet. So I'm getting some insoles hopefully that fixes the problem.


----------



## Weipim

Chris said:


> I have the K2 raiders also. Wearing them last year killed my feet. So I'm getting some insoles hopefully that fixes the problem.


Yeah my friend has to go through 2 pairs of Raiders in the first season and then bought a maysis at the end of the season. I went up with him everytime he rode, so I heard a lot of bitching and whinning about this boot

definitely something to avoid


----------



## Chris

Weipim said:


> Yeah my friend has to go through 2 pairs of Raiders in the first season and then bought a maysis at the end of the season. I went up with him everytime he rode, so I heard a lot of bitching and whinning about this boot
> 
> definitely something to avoid


Hopefully I can trade them in or something.


----------



## Weipim

Chris said:


> Hopefully I can trade them in or something.


in my opinion the sooner u get rid of them, the earlier u save ur season


----------



## paul

I have these boots too. I've used them probably over a week between last year and this year and am noticing where my toe strap goes over the boot is already starting to deteriorate. Warmth and comfy-ness is good, however it's sad that after only a few uses they're starting to fall apart. I guess I might have to take dogfunk up on their no questions asked return guarantee and get a new pair if things get worse.


----------



## paul

update: My fast-in plastic slider for the liner snapped today and just placed an exchange with dogfunk. Hopefully the 2012/2013's hold up better.


----------

